# Super-hard metal that is four times tougher than titanium



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

A lab-made metal that is four times harder than titanium is now the hardest known metallic substance that can be used for implants in humans, according to a new study.

Titanium is one of the few metals that human bones are able to grow solidly around, but implants usually need to be replaced after around ten years.

Because of its incredible durability, and the fact that it is easy to make, the new 3-to-1 mixture of titanium and gold could be used to produce knee and hip implants that last much longer, potentially forever.

The beta titanium-3-gold's super-tough capabilities were investigated by researchers at Rice University.

'It's four times harder than pure titanium, which is what's currently being used in most dental implants and replacement joints.' said lead scientist Prof Emilia Morosan,

The material's atomic structure - tightly packed atoms in a cubic form - was previously known and the researchers may not have even been the first to create the alloy, but they are the first to document its incredible durability.


Following a series of tests in conjunction with Texas A&M University's Turbomachinery Laboratory and at the National High Magnetic Field Laboratory at Florida State University, the researchers concluded that the metal could be used to significantly extend the lifetime of hip and knee replacements as well as dental implants. 






The cubic crystal structure of beta titanium-3 gold



As well as providing a basis for more durable hip and knee implants, the alloy could also have a wider range of uses including engineering parts and sports equipment. 

The researchers intend to conduct further tests to investigate the structure of the beta titanium-3-gold and to see if they can improve its hardness any further. 

The study was published in the journal Science Advances.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 24, 2016)

Lemme guess........Unobtainium


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Lemme guess........Unobtainium



Thats probably more agreeable than my idea based on the constituent parts.

Titgold


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats probably more agreeable than my idea based on the constituent parts.
> 
> Titgold


I think I paid for that once.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

A former colleague of mine, in his early 40's just got 2 new hips. Hopefully this new alloy will be available in the UK by the time he needs his replacements replaced.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2016)

Aww Man so the Titanium rods and bolts in my neck aren't cool no more?


----------



## flmatter (Jul 24, 2016)

If it came in 1/4 inch sheets I could think of a few uses.....
Then again if it is used for hips and knees, my left knee could use a rebuild....


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Very interesting, no doubt a lot more expensive due to the costs of the individual elements and alloy process.
It's got me wondering what other uses it may have.
I suppose that depends on weight, flexibility, tensile strength and heat bearing abilities.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Aww Man so the Titanium rods and bolts in my neck aren't cool no more?



Titanium will always be cool.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Jul 24, 2016)

I wanna be Wolverine!


----------



## qubit (Jul 24, 2016)

This looks like a significant advance. afaik jet engine fan blades are made of titanium, so this alloy should allow higher performance parts to be made.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

"When we tried to grind up titanium-gold, we couldn't," she recalled. "I even bought a diamond (coated) mortar and pestle, and we still couldn't grind it up."

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2016-07-lab-titanium-gold-alloy-harder-steels.html#jCp


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2016)

Good material for quality drill bits, although a bit expensive


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

It is produced using a technique called "Vacuum arc melting" which is time consuming and expensive.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_arc_remelting


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh is this the real life alamantium 

Know i can become wolverine. Only one more thing needed fast healing, science next big thing 

Well its interesting cause if it can hold up for a human hole lifespan than before 10 years it will give so much more than that. No new operation every ten years and with that less chance of something going wrong = lower risk and the metal maybe higher price can propely earn it selv home over the years with less operations, risk and new implants. Sounds great in my ears.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 24, 2016)

Frick said:


> Titanium will always be cool.



What if I only have steel in my arm?  Am I obsolete?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> What if I only have steel in my arm?  Am I obsolete?





INSTG8R said:


> Aww Man so the Titanium rods and bolts in my neck aren't cool no more?



Maybe you two should switch
to *Adamantium*



*Adamantium: *the defining quality of adamantium its practical indestructibility, best known as the substance bonded to the character Wolverine's skeleton and claws.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> What if I only have steel in my arm?  Am I obsolete?




I just searched for a pic of a frog on a metal skewer.......................couldnt find one.



Spoiler


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I just searched for a pic of a frog on a metal skewer.......................couldnt find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're going straight to frog hell, man.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You're going straight to frog hell, man.





Spoiler















Steel is cooler.



> Well be sld at flee markets,. old gray golems for scareing the children. So what about my legss? What about my LIFE? - Gunther Hermann


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## qubit (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> What if I only have steel in my arm?  Am I obsolete?


You'll rust!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 24, 2016)

People think titanium is super tough because everything "titanium" is always cool. But in reality, titanium as a pure metal is around as tough as stainless steel. There is titanium carbide which is hundred times tougher, but it's essentially a ceramic material, not metal. What titanium excels at is weight to strength ratio. Essentially, it has the weight of aluminium with the strength of stainless steel. Same goes for anti-corrosion properties.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 24, 2016)

qubit said:


> You'll rust!



Pretty sure it's some kind of composite stainless then. 

It looks cool, anyways.  Doesn't feel so great:





Doesn't stop me from punching electronics though, apparently.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Doesn't stop me from punching electronics though, apparently.



old habits die hard.....30 yrs and still punching like a good 'un.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder where you find all these images, CAPS.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I'm beginning to wonder where you find all these images, CAPS.




I have accessed your selfie collection.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Found a picture of his motherinlaw




Also known as the Wolverine Frog.
Just to be on topic, it would be so much cooler if it was titanium or unobtanium.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 25, 2016)

That thing is more headcrab than frog...


----------

